# مجموعة من قصائد البابا شنودة "مرنمة"



## +pepo+ (14 ديسمبر 2008)

ترنيمة قلبى الخفاق - عربى وقبطى.
http://www.4shared.com/file/29491837/13201001/kalbyalkhafak2.html

 ترنيمة قلبى الخفاق -عربى
http://for-mina.110mb.com/tr-files/kalbyalkhafak.zip

ترنيمة هوذا الثوب خذيه
http://www.4shared.com/file/29493958/7e0e08aa/howaza.html

ترنيمة انا فى البيداء وحدى
http://for-mina.110mb.com/tr-files/ana.zip

ترنيمة غريباً عشت فى الدنيا.
http://for-mina.110mb.com/tr-files/ghariban3esht.zip

ترنيمة سوف انسى
http://for-mina.110mb.com/tr-files/sawfansa.zip


منشوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول 
مستنى الرد​


----------



## +pepo+ (14 ديسمبر 2008)

ايه محدش رد يعنى​


----------



## أدولف ناجي (15 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## zezza (15 ديسمبر 2008)

تسلم ايدك يا بيبو 
جارى التحميل


----------



## +pepo+ (2 ديسمبر 2009)

أدولف ناجي قال:


> ربنا يعوضك


 
ميرسى يا أدولف
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +pepo+ (2 ديسمبر 2009)

zezza قال:


> تسلم ايدك يا بيبو
> جارى التحميل


 
ميرسى يا zezza
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 ديسمبر 2009)

مجموعه رائعه
شكرا ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (2 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا يا بيبو

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## princess samir (14 فبراير 2010)

"ربنا يباركك


----------

